# 5C collet adapter question



## dbassing (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all,
     I just purchased my first lathe. A 13" South Bend, 7' bed serial #3670 TKL 10. I am taking inventory of parts and accessories now and will probably have countless questions in the future. For now I need some advice on the collet adapter. Mine is rusted on the outside surface and I am wondering if it is possible to clean this surface or will the pitting cause the adapter to not fit well enough inside the spindle or damage the inside surface of the spindle? Are these adapters hardened or could one take a fine cut to clean the surface?
Thanks,
David


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2013)

I would just wire wheel it on a bench grinder and then oil it up. More importantly hows the threads on the inside?


----------



## LJP (Sep 10, 2013)

David, as Greg suggested, I use a wire wheel to clean rust, as well. But, recently I tried "Evapo-Rust" and I couldn't believe the results for cleaning rust. You can get it at Harbor Freight. 
Larry


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 10, 2013)

+1 on all above, and remember that you only have to take the high spots down.  Can you take a pic?

If there is rust, but most of the surface is smooth, you may be able to use a LIGHT file with just gravity pressure in a circular action around the adapter to remove the high spots.  It all depends in the condition now.  

If it just surface rust, without raised spots or pitting, the evaporust or wire wheel will probably do it.  You can then just put it in place to test it's concentricity.  


Bernie


----------



## dbassing (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I plan to pickup some Evapo-Rust and give it a try. The bed ways need a bit of attention as well. As soon as I get a spare moment I will post some pics. The collet adapter has no threads. It fits into the spindle nose taper after screwing on the tread protector which is then used to remove the adapter.

Cheers,
David


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2013)

dbassing said:


> Thanks for the responses. I plan to pickup some Evapo-Rust and give it a try. The bed ways need a bit of attention as well. As soon as I get a spare moment I will post some pics. The collet adapter has no threads. It fits into the spindle nose taper after screwing on the tread protector which is then used to remove the adapter.
> 
> Cheers,
> David


Oops, you did say adapter, I was thinking of the tube.


----------



## Splat (Sep 18, 2013)

Did you already get this cleaned? I'd do the old electrolysis treatment to it first. Then if still needed, and it sounds like it might, I'd take a Scotchbrite pad to it.


----------



## genec (Sep 18, 2013)

evaporust is cheaper at lowes then hf


----------



## dbassing (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all, Just getting around to sending pics of the collet adapter. I first used Evapo-Rust for a 12 hour soak. Washed it and then tried polishing it. This is where it is now. The pic on the left shows the worst of the oxidation. Raised off the surface. Pic 2 shows the remains of the rust damage below the surface with pitting. Pic 3 shows an end view with a look inside where the collet sits. Clean with no damage. My thoughts are that the outside surface should be smooth for a good fit into the spindle nose. Would it be possible to chuck the adapter and take a very fine cut to clean and true the surface.
   Since this is my first lathe and I am very much a beginner I have been busy cleaning and inspecting the whole thing. Just got the motor running and was able to hear the lathe run for the first time. No chips yet but exciting for me all the same. 
  Thanks for the advice and be prepared as I suspect I will have lots of questions in the future.
David


----------



## rgray (Sep 19, 2013)

I would try it and test runout first. It should be hardend and not easily cut although with the rusting it may cut. It was built acuratly and with out being able to turn it on centers you likely won't be as accurate as you want to be.


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dave
If you can spin the holder take the scotch bright and try to put a little pressure on it. Anything on the surface will come off. Put the holder and a collet with an accurate piece of drill rod and see what kind of runout you have. It could be close enough to do anything in the hobby shop. We do not think we will want to hold anything to the accuracy of ±o.ooo5. Your parts will polish up very nice. I've seen some very bad ones, and they did. 
Good luck
Nelson Collar


----------

